# Sabine Lisicki - in der Maske beim ZDF Sportstudio 9.7.2011 x1 MQ



## beachkini (10 Juli 2011)

twitter picture


----------



## Rumpelmucke (10 Juli 2011)

Ziemlich hübsch für ne Blondine


----------



## heinzruediger (15 Juli 2011)

ganz nettes lächeln !


----------



## ICEMAN2806 (18 Juli 2011)

vielen dank


----------



## takerbeckham (22 Juli 2011)

@sabinelisicki love this pic ... amazing eyes


----------



## boom (23 Juli 2011)

is hübsch


----------



## fritz fischer (23 Juli 2011)

Sieht gut aus. Danke!!!


----------



## naga (23 Juli 2011)

sieht richtig süsß aus


----------



## Metallica80 (23 Juli 2011)

Sie ist ziemlich heiß :thumbup:


----------



## Bombastic66 (24 Juli 2011)

nett,
vielen Dank! :thumbup:


----------



## focker05 (26 Juli 2011)

vielen dank


----------



## Punisher (27 Juli 2011)

sie sieht gut aus


----------



## wolfihart (7 Aug. 2011)

ausgesprochene gelungene bilder


----------



## Haribo1978 (7 Aug. 2011)

Richtig hübsch! Hoffentlich hört man von ihr noch mehr in Zukunft!!!


----------



## privatedrink (15 Aug. 2011)

sieht gut aus und spielt ziemlich gut Tennis....
solang sie sich nicht wieder verletzt wird man noch ein bisschen was von ihr hören.
Danke fürs Pic


----------



## moonshine (21 Dez. 2011)

zauberhaft  THANKS


----------



## TheHulkster (5 Okt. 2012)

cute thanks


----------



## Reason94 (5 Okt. 2012)

nice :thx:


----------



## schneckesammler (5 Okt. 2012)

Really cute! thx


----------



## Jone (11 Okt. 2012)

Danke für das Pic der tollen Sabine


----------

